#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  MIT Pune Admissions 2011 | Cut Offs, Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

## vikashooda

Hi FaaDoOs,

Lets start the discussions for MIT Pune 2011 Admissions, Placements, Fees, Hostel ,Mess, Sports Facilities, etc. here  

Some Important info about MIT Pune--

Name of the Institution: Maharashtra Institute of Technology, Pune

Address of the Institution: Survey No. 124, Paud Road, Kothrud, Pune - 411038.

Phone number with STD Code 91-20 - 30273400 - 30273459 | Fax number with STD code: 91-20 - 25442770

Nearest Railway Station: (dist in km) Shivajinagar- 7 km , Pune- 12 km. | Nearest Airport (dist in km): Lohgaon - 20 km

Type of institution: Private –Self Financed. | Category of the institution: Non Minority.

Name of the affiliating University: University of Pune





  Similar Threads: IT BHU 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IIT Roorkee 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion BIT Mesra 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IIT Madras 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion VIT 2011 Admissions | Cut Offs,Rank,Placement,Fees,Procedures Discussion

----------


## chiragvora

Hey what are the cutoffs of maharashtra institute of technology (mit) pune in 2010 ?? 
Also which is better mit comps or pune institute of computer technology (pict) it nd mit comps or pict comps..
Which college have better placements in comps nd it??
Please reply asap..

----------


## vikashooda

Hi Chirag,

Cutoff of MIT Pune(MHCET) was around 163 for Comp Science...for OBC it was arnd 130...

I guess comparing two colleges here is not allowed as per forum rules....

but i am sure that we can atleast dicuss the placement figures of MIT here....So here it goes...

As per their website more than 300 MNCs visited the campus. The link is available here : http://www.mitpune.com/mit/Placements-recruiting.aspx

I also know one student in 3rd year of Comp Sc and he said that Comp Sc has almost 100% placement each year.

----------


## vikashooda

adding to my previous post....avg was 3.3 lpa last yr and highest was 7.2 lpa...

----------


## chiragvora

I saw that link of recruiting companies. But i want to know the list of companies visited at 2010 and what was the pay package. I guess this information is not given in their website so an insider can only give this information
Also whch branch is better in mit pune...

----------


## samah

Hi FaaDoOs.

I am posting branch-wise details of MIT Pune. Starting with Mechanical Engineering.

Year wise Sanction Intake: 2009-10-> 90 | 2008-09-> 90 | 2007-08-> 90

Year wise Actual Admissions : 2009-10-> 91 | 2008-09-> 92 | 2007-08-> 91

Cut off marks  General quota : 2009-10-> 148 | 2008-09-> 166 | 2007-08->  132

% Students passed with Distinction :  2009-10-> awaited | 2008-09-> 37.60 (47 ) | 2007-08-> 52.27(46)

% Students passed with First Class : 2009-10->awaited | 2008-09-> 40.80 (51 ) | 2007-08-> 30.68(27)

Students Placed : 2009-10-> - | 2008-08 ->  73 | 2007-08 -> 79

Average Pay package Rs./Year : 2009-10-> - | 2008-09 -> 2.80 lacs | 2007-08 -> 2.60 lacs

Post any queries here if you have.

PS- My brother is pursuing his engg. from this college!


---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------

*Hi FaaDoOs. Here are all the details for ECE Branch...*

Year wise Sanction Intake: 2009-10-> 120 | 2008-09-> 120 | 2007-08-> 120

Year wise Actual Admissions : 2009-10-> 122 | 2008-09-> 122 | 2007-08-> 122

Cut off marks  General quota : 2009-10-> 126 | 2008-09-> 158 | 2007-08->  142

% Students passed with Distinction :  2009-10-> awaited | 2008-09-> 45.57(36) | 2007-08-> 35.44((28)

% Students passed with First Class : 2009-10->awaited | 2008-09-> 21.92 (16) | 2007-08->31.51 (23)

Students Placed : 2009-10-> - | 2008-08 ->  65 | 2007-08 -> 52

Average Pay package Rs./Year : 2009-10-> - | 2008-09 -> 2.50 lacs | 2007-08 -> 2.30 lacs

Post any queries here if you have. I will be glad to answer..

----------


## kish

Hi Vikas,

I think your figures are slightly wrong.....

As per the DTE website, the cutoff for Home University open candidates for Computer Science was 150 marks and for outside home univ was 160.

As far as AIEEE is concerned the cutoff was 185 marks.

[MENTION=3404]chirag[/MENTION]: Avg placement was 3.3 lakhs for Comp Sc and this was the highest for any branch in MIT. Any other criteria on which you want to decide which branch is the best?

----------


## samah

*MIT Pune Computer Science Branch details*

*Year wise Sanction Intake* 2010->120 | 2009-> 120 | 2008-> 120

*Year wise Actual Admissions :* 2010->122 | 2009-> 123 | 2008-> 122
*
Cut off marks – General quota :* 2010->126 | 2009-> 161 | 2008-> 164
*
% Students passed with Distinction :* 2010->awaited | 2009-> 36.57 (49) | 2008-> 39.55(53)
*
% Students passed with First Class :* 2010->awaited | 2009-> 45.39(64) | 2008-> 39.01(55)
*
Students Placed :* 2010->- | 2009-> 108 | 2008-> 120
*
Average Pay package Rs./Year :* 2010->- | 2009-> 3.10 lacs | 2008-> 2.80 lacs
*
Students opted for Higher Studies :* 2010->23 | 2009-> 27 | 2008-> 47

Let me know if you require any more details...

----------


## chiragvora

Hey thanks kish and samah for the post..
Did mnc like microsoft morgan stanley visited???
Do this college have institute level seats?? If yes den how much per branch ??

----------


## rahulshah

*For MIT Pune 20% seats are mgmt quota seats.....

:ghz_01::ghz_01:
*

----------


## samah

> Hey thanks kish and samah for the post..
> Did mnc like microsoft morgan stanley visited???
> Do this college have institute level seats?? If yes den how much per branch ??


For the 2010 passout batch companies like JP Morgan, Whirlpool, persistent systems were the major recruiters.

JP Morgan offers a package of around 5.9 LPA while Whirlpool and Persistent Systems offered around 3 LPA.

Placement for the 2011 batch is still going on and they are going well. I will add some info about this year also shortly.

Hope this helps.  :):

----------


## v p

Hi Vikas, for outside students (m from Delhi state) any chance of making cut with abt 165 marks in AIEEE this year AIEEE expctd rank, not sure though, wud be around 14K

----------


## kish

> Hi Vikas, for outside students (m from Delhi state) any chance of making cut with abt 165 marks in AIEEE this year AIEEE expctd rank, not sure though, wud be around 14K


I feel u have a decent chance of making it to MIT Pune. Apply for DTE counseling and they will convert ur score into a MHT-CET Merit Number. Give it a shot...U seem to have a decent chance...

----------


## chiragvora

Is MIT courses accredited??

----------


## saloni

> Is MIT courses accredited??


For which course do u want to know?? Few are and few are not!

----------


## vamsi

with a aiee rank of 28k can i get into it ???

----------


## saloni

> with a aiee rank of 28k can i get into it ???


Yes u can very much get into it.....Fill the form for counseling of MHCET and then u ll be given a merit no. Based on that merit no. u can get admission into MIT Pune

----------


## vamsi

> Yes u can very much get into it.....Fill the form for counseling of MHCET and then u ll be given a merit no. Based on that merit no. u can get admission into MIT Pune


is it a good colg ?? i never heard of it be4 thts why !!

----------


## saloni

> is it a good colg ?? i never heard of it be4 thts why !!


Its a really nice college.....good placements and is in the heart of pune...u ll have a gr8 time in 4 yrs!

----------


## vamsi

> Its a really nice college.....good placements and is in the heart of pune...u ll have a gr8 time in 4 yrs!


wat was the cut off for aiee ranks last year ??  wats the fee ??

----------


## saloni

> wat was the cut off for aiee ranks last year ??  wats the fee ??


AIEEE cut offs are not available as DTE converts AIEEE score into MHCET Merit number.....but i am sure ppl have got decent branches at 28k....also the cut offs are a direct corelation to the number of ppl who apply each yr......keep ur finers crossed and wait until u get a MHCET Merit Number...

----------


## vamsi

whr is the councelling form available ???

----------


## saloni

> whr is the councelling form available ???


Go to dte.org.in

----------


## vamsi

> Go to dte.org.in


no application is available to fill in this der on aieee students !!! ? plzz help me with this ?

----------


## saloni

> no application is available to fill in this der on aieee students !!! ? plzz help me with this ?


Try this link: http://mkcl.biz/fe2010/StaticPages/f...tantDates.aspx

----------


## vamsi

tht is not opening !

----------


## saloni

> tht is not opening !


Open in Internet Explorer 6,7 or 8 only.....It will open!

----------


## chiragvora

Computer Engineering & Information Technology

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------

I have heard that in MIT Pune students need to wear uniform on Mondays & Thursdays. Is that true??

----------


## saloni

> Computer Engineering & Information Technology
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------
> 
> I have heard that in MIT Pune students need to wear uniform on Mondays & Thursdays. Is that true??


Both branches are in the process of getting accredited...Shud be done this yr!!

Dunno abt the uniform thing  :P:

----------


## Abhishek Kumar Dutta

Please tell me the Cutoff of last year of IT branch in MIT. (through MHT-CET) Open Category

What's The Tuition Fees and Hostel Fees (including Mess) in MIT

 :): 

Thank You

----------


## saloni

> Please tell me the Cutoff of last year of IT branch in MIT. (through MHT-CET) Open Category
> 
> What's The Tuition Fees and Hostel Fees (including Mess) in MIT
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You


Cut off was around 107 marks for 09-10 batch...

Fees is arnd 80k....

----------


## cool.taniya

Wat is da admission criteria for admission here???

----------


## saloni

> Wat is da admission criteria for admission here???


Fill the MHCET form for outside state candidates,,,,ur score will be converted to a maharashtra rank and based on that u can take admission!

----------


## anuragchamp

i have got 112 marks in mht-cet 2011 and i am open category student  and i want only mechanical branch can i get in mit pune or vit pune or vjti or coep or sardar patel college of engineering... and i want to know that mechanical branch was started in 2009 in ramdeobaba kamla nehru engineering college nagpur can i get there and if i get it should i take it or not please tell fast what to do

----------


## saloni

> i have got 112 marks in mht-cet 2011 and i am open category student  and i want only mechanical branch can i get in mit pune or vit pune or vjti or coep or sardar patel college of engineering... and i want to know that mechanical branch was started in 2009 in ramdeobaba kamla nehru engineering college nagpur can i get there and if i get it should i take it or not please tell fast what to do


MIT is not possible with 112 marks.....tough chance...may be in spot rounds....and i doubt u can get VJTI or COEP too....Ramdeobaba is a very good college and has shown very good placements over the years......join that if u get it...

Also, what is ur MHCET merit number...?

----------


## akash_jsr

I am an AIEEE Candidate and am from Jharkhand state. I took part in DTE-MH counselling and I am assigned
an ALL INDIA MERIT NO. 1415. Can I get ETC or CSE at MIT Pune? What are my chances?

----------


## anuragchamp

this is my merit no in mht-cet *State General Merit No.*
11202

*University General Merit No.*
788

*Autonomous State General Merit No.*
10009

*All India Merit No.*
6233


can i get what i want and mechanical branch has started in 2009 is it good to take there since first batch has not come out  tell me what to do

----------


## manuj

i got  1570 dte merit no. can i get mit pune in coming rounds of counselling......plzzz help...

----------


## saloni

> I am an AIEEE Candidate and am from Jharkhand state. I took part in DTE-MH counselling and I am assigned
> an ALL INDIA MERIT NO. 1415. Can I get ETC or CSE at MIT Pune? What are my chances?


[MENTION=16985]akash_jsr[/MENTION]- hmm..at 1415 Merit no..you have a remote chance of securing a seat in CSE or ETC in MIT pune. you have a chance only in the left overs seat counselling which happens very late...

---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------




> i got  1570 dte merit no. can i get mit pune in coming rounds of counselling......plzzz help...


[MENTION=17199]manuj[/MENTION]- yes you can get MIT in the coming rounds or maybe in the spot counselling for left over seats...

----------


## manuj

thanks saloni di.....will u plz tell me in which round i can get mit pune......and shuld i wait 4 spot round.......

----------


## sultimate

how are institute level seats filled in mit pune. is there any donation for that seat?
i have got general m.r. for ai seat 1642
& state merit rank for mhtcet seat around 12100
obc category
is there any possibilty that i may get mech. in mit in any of the rounds.

----------


## nishu76652

hey pls give some stats abt petroleum branch also.......abt their highest and avg package

----------

